# University! (UK)



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone got any good pieces of advice about going to Uni?

I have so far been able to keep my nerves under control but now its starting to come to the surface so if anyone knows anything useful like past experiences or recommendations it would be very useful. Especially if your from the UK.


----------



## BK201 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm studying in the UK, and all I can say is that you should go to fresher's week and just tag along whatever the other people are doing, since during the first weeks no groups have been formed yet.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

My standard advice is to just turn up to things early and talk to the other early comers - it was the only way I could make friends. I tried being social in fresher's week but everyone already had their own cliques (somehow - facebook before starting uni?) so nobody wanted to include a random guy they didn't know. But people I met by turning up to stuff early, I'm still friends with now two years later.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

BK201 said:


> I'm studying in the UK, and all I can say is that you should go to fresher's week and just tag along whatever the other people are doing, since during the first weeks no groups have been formed yet.





Resonance said:


> My standard advice is to just turn up to things early and talk to the other early comers - it was the only way I could make friends. I tried being social in fresher's week but everyone already had their own cliques (somehow - facebook before starting uni?) so nobody wanted to include a random guy they didn't know. But people I met by turning up to stuff early, I'm still friends with now two years later.


cheers. I've recently had this horrible thought about ID issues which is not good considering its this sunday I'll be arriving. Passport is now out of date and I never started to learn how to drive so don't have a provisional so its looking like I'm kind of f-kd until I get one. Looking at citizen card ID but its a sketchy ID from the sounds of things with people being wrongfully turned down as bouncers are **** scared of loosing their jobs. Ahhh nightmare.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Anyone got any good pieces of advice about going to Uni?
> 
> I have so far been able to keep my nerves under control but now its starting to come to the surface so if anyone knows anything useful like past experiences or recommendations it would be very useful. Especially if your from the UK.


Pretty much in the same boot as you. Only started to get really anxious in the last few days. I haven't even started packing my stuff yet and I'm moving in this weekend. :afr

Any thoughts on what you're doing during Fresher's Week? :afr


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banzai said:


> Pretty much in the same boot as you. Only started to get really anxious in the last few days. I haven't even started packing my stuff yet and I'm moving in this weekend. :afr
> 
> Any thoughts on what you're doing during Fresher's Week? :afr


Neither have I . I'm still sorting out insurance and a couple of online stuff. I basically got what I need cooking wise and room wise (save a lovely new phat subwoofer - I wish), but when it comes to clubs and events my ID predicament means I'll have to rethink a few things.

Luckily the events at Teesside I can get into so Chase and Status is on the definitely pile when I get there but the freshers plan is to do a bit of wondering on the first day, I like wondering, and explore the place a bit and just slowly get myself introduced to flat mates etc. Oh and signing up to various groups like rock climbing and getting gym membership. There's an electronic music group there as well so see what the peeps are like.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Neither have I . I'm still sorting out insurance and a couple of online stuff. I basically got what I need cooking wise and room wise (save a lovely new phat subwoofer - I wish), but when it comes to clubs and events my ID predicament means I'll have to rethink a few things.
> 
> Luckily the events at Teesside I can get into so Chase and Status is on the definitely pile when I get there but the freshers plan is to do a bit of wondering on the first day, I like wondering, and explore the place a bit and just slowly get myself introduced to flat mates etc. Oh and signing up to various groups like rock climbing and getting gym membership. There's an electronic music group there as well so see what the peeps are like.


Have you done stuff like sort out a student account, doctors, travel card etc etc. I've done hardly any paper work related stuff.

Btw, do you know if your Freshers - there's something on everyday? Like some sort of party on everyday?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banzai said:


> Have you done stuff like sort out a student account, doctors, travel card etc etc. I've done hardly any paper work related stuff.
> 
> Btw, do you know if your Freshers - there's something on everyday? Like some sort of party on everyday?


Doctors stuff have been done. All I need to do is to register with a local GP when I get down there and when it comes to student services they know my details and I have agreed to have a brief interview with regards to discussing care plans and what not.

I don't need to really sort out travelling stuff as its a 4 hour train ride from where I live now and student accommodation is basically right next to Uni itself.

Students account is a bit meh. Stuff like finances goes over my head and its a real headache learning what I need to know but in terms of payment schemes and sorting out grants with student finances its in the works. Only got my Lloyds bank account turned into a student account yesterday ;]


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Doctors stuff have been done. All I need to do is to register with a local GP when I get down there and when it comes to student services they know my details and I have agreed to have a brief interview with regards to discussing care plans and what not.
> 
> I don't need to really sort out travelling stuff as its a 4 hour train ride from where I live now and student accommodation is basically right next to Uni itself.
> 
> Students account is a bit meh. Stuff like finances goes over my head and its a real headache learning what I need to know but in terms of payment schemes and sorting out grants with student finances its in the works. Only got my Lloyds bank account turned into a student account yesterday ;]


how are you going to register with them if you dont have a proof of address?


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

My advice is make sure you have a PS3, Xbox or even better a Wii in your room in the halls. Because, trust me on this, it will bring all the boys to the yard. Your room will become the common room, and while you won't get much sleep, you'll have company 24/7! :yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banzai said:


> how are you going to register with them if you dont have a proof of address?


Mate, if you have a contract with a Uni in regards to accommodation you should be given a card/form or whatever which has your address on it which you can show to a GP which clearly shows you have an acquired space at University accommodation. I don't know whats it like for your Uni but we also have a day in which GP's come to the Uni itself to sign up patients so just see if any such days apply to your uni as well.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

0lly said:


> My advice is make sure you have a PS3, Xbox or even better a Wii in your room in the halls. Because, trust me on this, it will bring all the boys to the yard. Your room will become the common room, and while you won't get much sleep, you'll have company 24/7! :yes


I was thinking of getting a new sexbox but I know I'll be tempted to spend too much time on it. I've been free of gaming since March/April time and have done well to focus my mind on useful activities so not sure if I want to get a new games system.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

For ID your out-of-date passport will probably suffice, but it's worth getting a provisional driver's license solely for booze-related purposes anyway. Don't have to take lessons or anything.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I enrolled late yesterday to get my ID etc so I missed freshers week, my first lecture is on Thursday so I have time to mentally prepare myself and I noticed that the people queuing up were talking like they knew each other for years! lol. The uni is like half hour away so im staying at home which is good for sa lol. but what im gona try and do is try and talk to random people (easier said than done lol) so when you see them again you kinda know them if that makes sence. So you can broaden the range of people you kinda "know".


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

That guy over there said:


> I enrolled late yesterday to get my ID etc so I missed freshers week, my first lecture is on Thursday so I have time to mentally prepare myself and I noticed that the people queuing up were talking like they knew each other for years! lol. The uni is like half hour away so im staying at home which is good for sa lol. but what im gona try and do is try and talk to random people (easier said than done lol) so when you see them again you kinda know them if that makes sence. So you can broaden the range of people you kinda "know".


From the sense of everyone I talked to who stayed at home and looking back at their uni years they regret not living at the Uni for the experience so see if you can make a set of friends and maybe spend a year or two away from home to just get into the habit of living for yourself.

Tomorrow is my last day living at home. The place I've lived for over 10 years now. Its surreal.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck!  im sure you will get used to it eventually but as you said i dont think im mentally ready to live out at this moment not only sa wise but other issues duch as depression etc.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin (Sep 7, 2012)

How did it all go? Any tips you can give me? My freshers is in 2 weeks.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

Excuse me for asking, but what Uni are you going to? This is to the OP btw.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin said:


> How did it all go? Any tips you can give me? My freshers is in 2 weeks.


Unfortunately, for me, it didn't get any better than what I thought it'd be like when I started. I'm about to start 2nd year and not looking forward to it in the slightest.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you make any friends?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Did you make any friends?


Will you be living in halls or commuting?

Although tbh, at uni (as well as life in general), I think everything stems down to pot luck.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Commuting. So unless I make some friends on my course I might find it more difficult to make friends. Luckily it's a fairly geeky course so I'm hoping the people there will be approachable. But I might look into joining a club or something. It's annoying though because there's nothing on their websites about what kind of clubs they have. I'd rather join straight away while nobody knows each other well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn, lol. I'm getting kinda worried now. I'm not used to not knowing anyone at all and the longest I've gone with no friendship group is 2 weeks. But getting nervous about it doesn't help so I'll just see how it goes. One annoying thing about commuting is that there's added stress about getting there and not knowing where anything is. :/


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

See a counselor if you think it's heading bad mate. Even early on. I wish I had. Don't bottle it up and then crack up. I dropped out by the way. I could have had help and possibly gotten through if I'd gotten help. Your tutors should also be supportive. One of mine sort of knew something was up and asked if I was okay a couple of times but I never opened up. Again I wish I had.

Have you sorted out a nearby doctors/GP? Do it if not.

I think you are right about moving out. Yet again... I wish I had. I'm saying I wish I had alot in this reply >_<

What are you studying?

Edit: Oh and don't expect anything or put it on a pedestal, it's not like the movies. You don't have to do (outside of academia) or act a particular way. 

The first few people you speak to are generally the people you will end up hanging around with so make sure you make all the introductory sessions etc because I imagine it's not fun being Billy-no mates at University for 3 - 5 years.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

For my bachelors I got drunk every day the first year, just to get through it. You will be scared, just remember that that's okay. Definitely try counseling if its bad, it will let you open up about it.


----------

